# Pool Water/Well Water



## Tater 45 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here in Dubai the hot summer weather and light winds are evaporating my pool at the rate of 22m (1") per day. In this land were water is almost as expensive as petrol I am losing almost a 1000 litres per day. For the garden we have had a borehole drilled and I was wondering if it would be ok to fill the pool with the borehole water? The pool pump runs 12 hours on and 12 hours off and passes the water through a sand filter.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

max.linkon.49 said:


> 50 years ago Dubai had NO running fresh water! Water sources were a natural pond (in an area that later became Karama) occasionally refreshed by rainwater; some sweet water wells near Al Fahidi Fort; areas where Hamarain Shopping Centre and Dubai Hospital are now located plus several wells in Jumeira. People either collected water from the pond or nearby communal wells or bought from Water Sellers who collected water from the pond for delivery by donkey cart or old Tanker Trucks. Wealthy families drilled their own wells and installed electric pumps. The water carried viruses and was unhealthy. Cholera was an everyday risk. Water Purification Tablets introduced in 1956 went someway to reduce that risk.


How is that relevant to the poster's question?

Tater 45 - a) Get a cover to reduce evaporation. b) well water is not ideal for pools as it tends to form crystals due to the mineral content.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

HI tater,
The water should never be evaporated like this pace . Is it an open garden? you can reduce the evaporation: 1. using the pool covers( Expensive)2. Growing trees with the house boundary( Cheaper).
The bore water you can ber used but you have to check for T.D.S and E.C. from the lab.


----------

